# Show your German collection . . .



## ahkeelt

5 years on this forum...
2,600 hours spent on threads, posts, pictures, and research . . .
over 2 dozen watches . . .

. . . .but these 8 German beauties are always on top (for me). . .









Let's see your collection of German watches that excite you . . .


----------



## omeglycine

Quick group shot in an old spare box That I use to store straps and other odds and ends, with my three Germans in the middle. I guess I'm going to have to buy another to break the tie 








And some wristshots of my German watches


----------



## omeglycine

ahkeelt said:


> 5 years on this forum... 2,600 hours spent on threads, posts, pictures, and research . . . over 2 dozen watches . . . . . . .but these 8 German beauties are always on top (for me). . . Let's see your collection of German watches that excite you . . .


Those are some real beauties, btw!


----------



## blowfish89

I'm just getting started.. I aim to fill the 6 watch box with Germans, all six being different brands.

Here are my current three.. Damasko DA44, Sinn 103 St Acrylic, and Archimede Pilot 42 Blue PVD




A fourth (Stowa) is on order. I have no idea what to get for No. 5. I would like to end (No. 6) with a Dornbluth or GO.


----------



## Churlish

My Germans! I feel they share a clean restrained elegance that is very appealing.


----------



## whoa

That is a nice collection! Holy cow! 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## kentlinardi

My trusty trio!


----------



## mattjmcd




----------



## Darth Hotdog

Here they are... Ahkeelt, do you recognize the EZM3..? 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt

omeglycine said:


> Those are some real beauties, btw!


I certainly do Darth!!! I miss it. But I know it's in good hands and on best wrists. 
Love your Tutima btw.


----------



## ahkeelt

I certainly do Darth!!! I miss it. But I know it's in good hands and on best wrists. 
Love your Tutima btw.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fantasio

How about... ;-)



blowfish89 said:


> A fourth (Stowa) is on order. I have no idea what to get for No. 5.


----------



## WatchNut22

My one and only:










On my wish list:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Fantasio said:


> How about...


I've never been a big fan of the Nomos designs, but that one is worth saving for - I love it. But I have to deal with a half hour timezone everyday, and this watch missed that timezone.


----------



## Fantasio

Fair enough. Does your current watch cover intermediate timezones too?



blowfish89 said:


> I have to deal with a half hour timezone everyday, and this watch missed that timezone.


----------



## blowfish89

Fantasio said:


> Fair enough. Does your current watch cover intermediate timezones too?


Nope. That's why I sold the only GMT watch I had. I just need to get over this.


----------



## Fantasio

My current ones: for celebrating...









...exercising...









... and cooking. :-d


----------



## ahkeelt

Fantasio said:


> ... and cooking. :-d
> View attachment 3894194


M - that must be a tad bit larger to wear swinging the spatula ;-)


----------



## incontrol

blowfish89 said:


> Nope. That's why I sold the only GMT watch I had. I just need to get over this.


I believe GO has just released at Basel a GMT that works in every time zone, including the 15 minute zones. I can not remember the name of it but it was a beauty and I am sure expensive.


----------



## StufflerMike

Senator Cosmopolite


----------



## jonathanp77

Fortunate to have been able to acquire these four German watches so far.

Archimed Pilot 42B










Nomos Orion










Sinn 356 Flieger II










Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## ahkeelt

Jonathan - beautiful collection - last 3 are ones I have drooled over recently as well.


----------



## orangenSaft

My modest 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

This is my entire German collection for now: Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze. But this will change, there are so many I love from Nomos, Stowa, GO, Damasko, etc.


----------



## Mediocre

Thanks for sharing all, some very nice German watches pictured! I am not sure that my two count as a collection lol


----------



## Aquaracer1

Nowhere near as impressive as yours ahkeelt, but I'm obliged to share! (great idea for a thread BTW)


----------



## Farlius

Had this









Had this









Had this









Still have this









Have two more possibly incoming.......

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## jonathanp77

ahkeelt said:


> Jonathan - beautiful collection - last 3 are ones I have drooled over recently as well.


So when should we expect to see an updated collection photo?


----------



## Fantasio

Yes, slightly. And you should see the wristshots... :roll:



ahkeelt said:


> M - that must be a tad bit larger to wear swinging the spatula ;-)


----------



## alnader207

I want pay that watch 

How can I 

I'm from Saudi Arabia 

Thank you so much 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

Love these two as much as the day I got them:


----------



## ahkeelt

jonathanp77 said:


> So when should we expect to see an updated collection photo?


My not-so-rigid rule to collecting has been the following:

a - but no more than 2 watches a year
b - sell any that not worn in 2-3 months
c - go back to "a" if net of "a" and "b" does not satisfy "a"
d - if above rules are too restrictive to what's pulling the heart strings, go to "e"
e - buy the watch

Over the last 5 years - these German watches have been added - but I have sold Antea, Guinand, EZM3 etc.

I think I will sell 2 from here (likely Stowa Flieger and Junghans) and add Nomos and Sinn Copper. Who knows if that is how the cookie will crumble - but as and when this evolves - I sure will update the collection photo. For now, guys - keep the photos coming . . .

thanks all!!


----------



## jonathanp77

ahkeelt said:


> My not-so-rigid rule to collecting has been the following:
> 
> a - but no more than 2 watches a year
> b - sell any that not worn in 2-3 months
> c - go back to "a" if net of "a" and "b" does not satisfy "a"
> d - if above rules are too restrictive to what's pulling the heart strings, go to "e"
> e - buy the watch
> 
> Over the last 5 years - these German watches have been added - but I have sold Antea, Guinand, EZM3 etc.
> 
> I think I will sell 2 from here (likely Stowa Flieger and Junghans) and add Nomos and Sinn Copper. Who knows if that is how the cookie will crumble - but as and when this evolves - I sure will update the collection photo. For now, guys - keep the photos coming . . .
> 
> thanks all!!


So really your rule defaults to option "e". LOL


----------



## ahkeelt

jonathanp77 said:


> So really your rule defaults to option "e". LOL


lol - yes has to! to be able to explain why the "a" through "c" actually failed in the last 5 years.

In all seriousness - I have a a bit elevated condition of buyers remorse - so genetically I stop after 2 (maybe off chance 3) purchases a year. I come out of a very hectic work season around March which triggers the buying spree - also the oncoming summer excitement aids that. Then when summer is at peak or closing down, depression about another winter sends me packing from spending anything.... till March again....and there I go.


----------



## mattjmcd

Tried to post these too but technology hasn't been my friend lately.










and it still isn't, or so it seems. Can anyone spot the issue with my link? For the life of me I can't see what I've missed. Thanks.

[/COLOR]


----------



## quiethive

Try the following: reply to thread (to create a new post), click on the "Insert image" button in the toolbar, select "From URL", enter the URL then hit Ok. The image should display in your post before you submit it.



mattjmcd said:


> Tried to post these too but technology hasn't been my friend lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it still isn't, or so it seems. Can anyone spot the issue with my link? For the life of me I can't see what I've missed. Thanks.
> 
> [/COLOR]


----------



## pamaro

i dont know what comes next. maybe a junghans meister handaufzug. or the orion? hard to say.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## mtb2013




----------



## jonathanp77

mattjmcd said:


> Tried to post these too but technology hasn't been my friend lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it still isn't, or so it seems. Can anyone spot the issue with my link? For the life of me I can't see what I've missed. Thanks.
> 
> [/COLOR]


Nothing wrong with your image link. I just used the "Insert Image" option and put your URL link there and your image shows up in the post.


----------



## Fomenko

Stowa Antea 390, Stowa Ikarus and Limes Chyros.


----------



## Hergest

Not a collection as such, more of a nice pair.









If you consider the company and design of the Meistersinger as German then 2 becomes 3 and we're on the way to a collection.


----------



## brunemto

My Germans









Unfortunately the Grande Panama has gone...


----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> My Germans
> 
> View attachment 3923298
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Grande Panama has gone...


What a tease, your attachment doesn't work


----------



## brunemto

Hergest said:


> What a tease, your attachment doesn't work


So, now it's better...


----------



## brunemto

And my 5 on the wrist:


----------



## enyn90

I'm interested in the Dornbluth, how do you rate her among your german collection? thanks!



brunemto said:


> My Germans
> 
> View attachment 3923426
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Grande Panama has gone...


----------



## brunemto

enyn90 said:


> I'm interested in the Dornbluth, how do you rate her among your german collection? thanks!


Thank you!
The Dornblüth is a great watch, but wears bigger. 42 mm and 52 mm lug to lug.
The Cal. 99.0 is stunning:


----------



## WatchNRolla

Does a collection of 1 count?


----------



## enyn90

brunemto said:


> Thank you!
> The Dornblüth is a great watch, but wears bigger. 42 mm and 52 mm lug to lug.
> The Cal. 99.0 is stunning:
> 
> View attachment 3924658


the movement is amazing!


Movement details Dornbluth > Hentschel
Case shape Hentschel > Dornbluth

tough choice, tough choice ~ :roll:


----------



## blowfish89

enyn90 said:


> Movement details Dornbluth > Hentschel


I thought it was the other way around?
Brunemto, can you post a picture of the Hentschel displayback ?


----------



## enyn90

blowfish89 said:


> enyn90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movement details Dornbluth > Hentschel
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the other way around?
> Brunemto, can you post a picture of the Hentschel displayback ?
Click to expand...

imo, the movements on dornbluths are better decorated, unless you are referring to the Werk 1 which is a true beauty


----------



## brunemto

blowfish89 said:


> I thought it was the other way around?
> Brunemto, can you post a picture of the Hentschel displayback ?


The "Werk 1" ist a beauty, of course. But very very expensive...

That's my Unitas 6325 with the Hentschel finish:


----------



## Brewddha

Terrific thread and beautiful German watches, thanks all for sharing.

I just acquired my first German recently, but undoubtedly will not be my last. Here it is, Tutima NATO 750-02 (titanium) with Lemania 5100, acquired recently NOS.


----------



## gward4

A fourth will be coming soon...


----------



## Brewddha

gward4 said:


> A fourth will be coming soon...


Terrific Teutonic trio! How's the Stowa? I've been thinking about that one for a while now. Looks like your collection has really evolved! Great pieces, nicely done.


----------



## blowfish89

A fourth one will be joining my trio soon as well. I thought the Stowa 1938 black dial was too dressy for me but gave in after seeing how regularly gward4 wears and posts pictures of his.


----------



## drhr

1 in, the other incoming . . .


----------



## gward4

Brewddha said:


> Terrific Teutonic trio! How's the Stowa? I've been thinking about that one for a while now. Looks like your collection has really evolved! Great pieces, nicely done.


Thanks, Brewddha! My collection has changed quite a bit since my first WUS purchase from you last summer. The 1938 black chrono is the only watch in my collection that I would never consider selling. It has such a dynamic dial: the numerals look silver or bronze depending on the light; the sub-dials change in appearance with the light; and the black is such a rich deep black. I could go on and on. I also love that it rides the line between dressy and casual. The polished case and polished numerals look great with a coat and tie, but the height of the case and the chrono pushers let it work with casual cloths too. I didn't even mean to write this much, but you asked me about my favorite watch and off I go...

Really like your Tutima above as well. Didn't know you had that one. Tutima is on my short list for future Germans.


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> A fourth one will be joining my trio soon as well. I thought the Stowa 1938 black dial was too dressy for me but gave in after seeing how regularly gward4 wears and posts pictures of his.


Excellent call! . I've been following your TO1 Testaf/Aquis journey, but I think the 1938 will add a whole new element to your trio, in just the right dressy/sporty German way. See my gushing comments above. ^^^

I love it on black and brown straps. And Mike Stuffler's grey croc on the 1938 looked awesome as well.

My next purchase might very well be a Damasko da 44 ( with bracelet), largely inspired by your photos.

Great idea to start this thread!


----------



## breigue

I need to do a group photo


----------



## blowfish89

gward4 said:


> Excellent call! . I've been following your TO1 Testaf/Aquis journey, but I think the 1938 will add a whole new element to your trio, in just the right dressy/sporty German way. See my gushing comments above. ^^^
> 
> I love it on black and brown straps. And Mike Stuffler's grey croc on the 1938 looked awesome as well.
> 
> My next purchase might very well be a Damasko da 44 ( with bracelet), largely inspired by your photos.
> 
> Great idea to start this thread!


Yes, I saw your comments above, and if I had a few doubts about choosing this one, I think you have made me ease them.
I canceled my TO1 Testaf order, and got the 1938 instead. I pondered on getting the matte case, but stayed with the polished one in the end (also I'm not fully sure but I think the matte case was more expensive). 
I would also really like that gray/orange Oris Aquis, but my funds are all paying off the Stowa atleast for the next 3-4 months. I will try to get the Aquis after that. If I find something I can sell from my collection, I can probably get the Aquis earlier, but I think being patient is the right thing here.
Go for the Damasko, what can I say more than I already have - its my favorite and most freqeuntly worn watch, just like the 1938 is yours - it would be the one I would keep. I think I have more than a dozen straps for it now lol, so probably not a good idea for me to buy the bracelet.


----------



## DaveandStu

My 4...hope to add a couple more down the track...great thread all the best Dave


----------



## blowfish89

You can vote on "Rate This Thread", then 5 stars


----------



## whoa

drhr said:


> 1 in, the other incoming . . .


I've never seen that one! I didn't think those colors would fit that well together.. Very nice 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## ahkeelt

WatchNRolla said:


> Does a collection of 1 count?


Yes!! Of course.


----------



## ahkeelt

WatchNRolla said:


> Does a collection of 1 count?


Yes!! Of course.


----------



## Brewddha

gward4 said:


> Thanks, Brewddha! My collection has changed quite a bit since my first WUS purchase from you last summer. The 1938 black chrono is the only watch in my collection that I would never consider selling. It has such a dynamic dial: the numerals look silver or bronze depending on the light; the sub-dials change in appearance with the light; and the black is such a rich deep black. I could go on and on. I also love that it rides the line between dressy and casual. The polished case and polished numerals look great with a coat and tie, but the height of the case and the chrono pushers let it work with casual cloths too. I didn't even mean to write this much, but you asked me about my favorite watch and off I go...
> 
> Really like your Tutima above as well. Didn't know you had that one. Tutima is on my short list for future Germans.


Appreciate the details, that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## phukhanhbk11

I have 2 Stowa and plan to buy Damasko now.


----------



## eschantra

Some damn nice watches in this thread. Here's my humble pair, though I need a group shot someday.


----------



## AustinOX




----------



## CM HUNTER

AustinOX said:


> View attachment 3986370


Nice picture. 👍


----------



## AustinOX

CM HUNTER said:


> Nice picture. 👍


Thanks!


----------



## AustinOX

ahkeelt said:


> 5 years on this forum...
> 2,600 hours spent on threads, posts, pictures, and research . . .
> over 2 dozen watches . . .
> 
> . . . .but these 8 German beauties are always on top (for me). . .
> 
> View attachment 3884066
> 
> 
> Let's see your collection of German watches that excite you . . .


I'm with you. With very few exceptions, most of which don't meet my value for dollar requirements, my favorite watches are German. My favorite style is undoubtedly flieger watches. While I don't own any examples I love Fricker divers, Bauhaus watches, and just about everything from Sinn, UTS, Nomos, Stowa, GO, and, of course, Lange. 


ahkeelt said:


> 5 years on this forum...
> 2,600 hours spent on threads, posts, pictures, and research . . .
> over 2 dozen watches . . .
> 
> . . . .but these 8 German beauties are always on top (for me). . .
> 
> View attachment 3884066
> 
> 
> Let's see your collection of German watches that excite you . . .


----------



## pley3r

My modest collection


----------



## PAUL H.

One of mine 



Cheers p


----------



## jrodpad

I can't really call it a collection yet - but this is my first step towards a collection. There are some really stunning watches in this thread. Lots of additions to the wish list. Thanks for sharing.

-J


----------



## Gilby

Just two for me, but I feel like they do a good job of covering all the bases.








STOWA Antea KS








Sinn 104


----------



## Barnboss




----------



## whoa

PAUL H. said:


> One of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers p


Wait. What? Is Timex a German brand? It says West Germany on the dial right?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## StufflerMike

whoa said:


> Wait. What? Is Timex a German brand?


The TX series has been developed in Pforzheim (reported here in 2006).
There, a few watchmakers and engineers research, develop and manufacture the TX watch movements. The new movement, which they are calling German quartz movement design, was born there and put into the TX line.

Here is a quote from the TX/Timex website. "Our engineering team in Pforzheim, Germany has spent over five years developing a watch movement unique in both function and design made from parts manufactured in Europe."

Laco fans know that TIMEX was already present in Pforzheim in 1959:

During WW II Laco produced pilot´s watches and (mainly) exploders for military purposes.
After WW II, the factory has been destroyed on 23 February 1945, Hummel re-established the watch production in another factory (Metallwarenfabrik Wolff) which he owned (1949).
From 1949 to 1958 the company has been known for manufacturing high quality mechanical watches and turned their expertise toward the production of electric/mechanical movements.

In 1958 the prototype of the Laco-electric was presented at the Hannover Exhibition.

Already in 1959 Ludwig Hummel sold his shares of Durowe and Lacher & Co. AG to the U.S. Time Corporation (later: Timex Corp.).

In 1961 the first Timex electric left Pforzheim facilities.


----------



## whoa

stuffler said:


> The TX series has been developed in Pforzheim (reported here in 2006).
> There, a few watchmakers and engineers research, develop and manufacture the TX watch movements. The new movement, which they are calling German quartz movement design, was born there and put into the TX line.
> 
> Here is a quote from the TX/Timex website. "Our engineering team in Pforzheim, Germany has spent over five years developing a watch movement unique in both function and design made from parts manufactured in Europe."
> 
> Laco fans know that TIMEX was already present in Pforzheim in 1959:
> 
> During WW II Laco produced pilot´s watches and (mainly) exploders for military purposes.
> After WW II, the factory has been destroyed on 23 February 1945, Hummel re-established the watch production in another factory (Metallwarenfabrik Wolff) which he owned (1949).
> From 1949 to 1958 the company has been known for manufacturing high quality mechanical watches and turned their expertise toward the production of electric/mechanical movements.
> 
> In 1958 the prototype of the Laco-electric was presented at the Hannover Exhibition.
> 
> Already in 1959 Ludwig Hummel sold his shares of Durowe and Lacher & Co. AG to the U.S. Time Corporation (later: Timex Corp.).
> 
> In 1961 the first Timex electric left Pforzheim facilities.


Thanks for a very interesting answer! I really did not know that.. I've allways thought they were American 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## ahkeelt

^ The beauty and the beast! (the watches I mean)


----------



## Farlius

Farlius said:


> Had this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have two more possibly incoming.......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7


Collection has now doubled---to 2!

Jacques Etoile Medicus

















Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## JPfeuffer

Had these two for a short time, don't see many of these around so thought I'd post some pics here...







'


----------



## omeglycine

JPfeuffer said:


> Had these two for a short time, don't see many of these around so thought I'd post some pics here...


Out of curiosity (and if you don't mind me asking), what made you part with the Damasko so quickly?


----------



## JPfeuffer

The casework and in house movement were marvelous and I found it to be a bargain as there is not much out there in this price range to get those things under 4K but the finishing of the hands and indices could of been much better IMO. They really exceeded my expectations in the fit and finishing of the case and movement decoration but the part of the watch you look at most, the dial which contains these elements, I felt could of been done to the standard of the rest of the watch...which I felt was not.


----------



## blowfish89

I added this Stowa last week, so now the count is upto 4 (and thinking of the 5th already).









Group Shot:


----------



## sduford

JPfeuffer said:


> Had these two for a short time, don't see many of these around so thought I'd post some pics here...
> 
> '
> 
> View attachment 4045858
> View attachment 4045882
> View attachment 4045898
> View attachment 4045914
> View attachment 4045930
> View attachment 4045938


That's one watch that could make me a Sinner.


----------



## JPfeuffer

I loved my copper 356 but as some of you know from an earlier thread after the first week the watch died out of nowhere. My AD did not have any others currently in stock so just got a refund. The finishing and detail of the dial, hands and indices was fantastic and would put it a level above the Damasko DK101 which is their high end dressy model I owned for a short time as well. I would certainly think about getting another 356 copper dial again and miss it.


----------



## Sussexpaul

who says watches don't grow on trees!!


----------



## jonathanp77

JPfeuffer said:


> I loved my copper 356 but as some of you know from an earlier thread after the first week the watch died out of nowhere. My AD did not have any others currently in stock so just got a refund. The finishing and detail of the dial, hands and indices was fantastic and would put it a level above the Damasko DK101 which is their high end dressy model I owned for a short time as well. I would certainly think about getting another 356 copper dial again and miss it.


I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## Farlius

Farlius said:


> Collection has now doubled---to 2!
> 
> Jacques Etoile Medicus
> 
> View attachment 4044202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044210
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7


Finally at home on a Black Alligator Leather strap.









Looking forward to making the collection a 3-way with the new Nomos Timeless edition!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## elbilo

More of a STOWA collection, but German nonetheless!









Eric


----------



## ahkeelt

Many (if not most) of ypu have such a well balanced and thought-through collection of watches. The collection is not duplicative and diversity is visible in fonts, style, purpose, dial, and makes. Love it!! Keep them coming please. 

Also, please feel free to offer any suggestions or advise on how I could balance out my collection by subtracting and/or adding to the collection. Thanks!!


----------



## akitadog

Only two here are German, but that is because I have a self imposed 5 watch limit.

Damasko DA-373 and a Sinn UX

Regards,

Akitadog, from the wET coast of BC Canada


----------



## AustinPeacock

Siblings 6 decades apart.


----------



## FMAMRADIO




----------



## horolicious




----------



## FMAMRADIO




----------



## Rubar

Several D.Dornblüth & Sohn








[/URL]


----------



## b.r.us302

Alas, collection of one but this was the one I truly wanted. Glashutte Original PanoInverse XL (SS) love it.


----------



## pamaro

.


----------



## Lilhoody

Both Fricker cased Kobold's...does that count?


----------



## AustinOX

akitadog said:


> Only two here are German, but that is because I have a self imposed 5 watch limit.
> 
> Damasko DA-373 and a Sinn UX
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog, from the wET coast of BC Canada


Off topic, but I love that two of your five watches are Marathons. If Damasko is the best bang for my buck, Marathon is surely the runner up. I've owned several and recently re-acquired a TSAR. An original SAR (with cyclops) is still on my to-buy list.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Here's mine. I'm including the Aquadives for their German made cases.


----------



## supawabb

UTS 1000M V2

black


pacific horizon


----------



## Farlius

Been holding down the German collection with this one;










And this one;










And now welcome this one!

My most 'complicated' addition to the German watches and my collection overall,

Tutima Pilot FX Chronograph UTC 740-64.










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubar

Quick view


----------



## Will_f

My three


----------



## Mitch_1

Aquaracer1 said:


>


je ne sais quoi ... that's all I have to say about this watch


----------



## WatchNut22

Love my Germans. I have a Junghans Chronoscope 1972 on its way also!

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

So many extraordinary German watches on here, mine are light-weights vs. most any German watch groupings. I do appreciate the build quality and the "clean" dial designs that many German watches offer though.

Acquired two Schaumburg watches recently. I realize that they do not receive high praise in this forum, but I am pleased so far The Conceptum wears in an interesting fashion due to the floating lugs (I like the concept of it, so it makes for fun wear on occasion). The AQM is a bit larger/heavier than I anticipated, but the substantial feel is welcome at times. Neither will be a 365 day/year watch. They are both watches that I am pleased with, and I can definitely see them having their preferred wear days.

My other German watches are a Nivrel Deep Ocean GMT (great GMT diver) and a Tutima Pacific (the watch that now has me debating between a Damasko DA series, Sinn 556, and a Stowa T02).


----------



## Brewddha

Quick update to my German collection, which has grown from one to two recently with the addition of the Archimede Outdoor Protect. I've just been wearing these two exclusively of late, and the other watches in the collection have been thoroughly neglected except in dressy occasions.





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## davezp25

The Outdoor Protect looks great on the wrist! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha

davezp25 said:


> The Outdoor Protect looks great on the wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I agree, great size and love the look. Archimede hit a home run with this one in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

My Germans:


----------



## smalleq




----------



## Spunwell

These are all my Germans so far


----------



## horolicious

The watch belongs to me, the dishes belong to mother. It is our German Collection


----------



## BalanceSheet

Here's mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

BalanceSheet said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God dammit that looks sexy!

-whoa-


----------



## jrodpad

That blue on blue worldtimer is one sexy beast! I love how the red stitching matches the red house on the dial. Well done.


----------



## mlmyers

My five Germans...

Nomos Orion Weiss, Damasko DA37, Sinn 103 St Diapal, Stowa Ikarus, Sinn 556i LE Weiss...

I have the Nomos Orion LE Midnight Edition (gold indices version) on order - just heard today it will be delivered late March. My Orion in this pic is the normal 35mm version; the one on order is a 38mm -- I hope it doesn't appear too large for the style....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sndauva




----------



## thejollywatcher

Small. Medium. Large.





































Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ar.Parask

That white dial damasko is a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock

My collection of one....


----------



## janiboi

I will update this picture, once I get my 103 from warranty work. Should be here this or next week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king larry

Skidrock said:


> View attachment 12356345
> 
> 
> My collection of one....


This is a nice watch


----------



## eblackmo

germans

EDIT: Back -> left to right Sinn 857, Sinn T1B, Stowa TO1 Testaf, Laco mini replika type b, Laco Saarbrucken
front -> left to right Stowa Marine Original, Archimede type b

I will be adding a dornblueth 99.1 shortly.


----------



## Junior29

WOW eblackmo! I think I have come across all of these in your WRUW contributions but seeing them together is quite spectacular. Please check back with your Dornblueth addition to an already enviable collection.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Junior29

After my recent Laco addition, I now have a "collection" of 2.


----------



## warsh

andsan said:


>


Two LOVELY watches and love that you have the old and the new....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

sduford said:


> That's one watch that could make me a Sinner.


Yes!! What model is that please??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

brunemto said:


> My Germans
> 
> View attachment 3923426
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Grande Panama has gone...


Wow, wow, wow. That's a GREAT group

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

Only one Stowa, two Junghans


----------



## janiboi

janiboi said:


> I will update this picture, once I get my 103 from warranty work. Should be here this or next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 103 is back from warranty work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

Perhaps I shouldn't revive this thread until I've taken a course in photography, but what the hell... Here's my small German collection (now outnumbering my Swiss):


----------



## tro_jan

Junghans Max Bill



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

I have


94574 said:


> And some wristshots of my German watches
> 
> View attachment 3884146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884186


I love your Dornbluth and your Tourby! So classy!


----------



## robi1138

Am looking forward to posting a group shot of my Germans but I'm still waiting for my Deklas to arrive... wouldn't want to leave them out 😉. Will have 7 when they get here. Am also considering a Muhle.

I think I need a German watch intervention...please help


----------



## fish70




----------



## andsan




----------



## weklund




----------



## sauravdrives




----------



## painterspal

My little German collection.


----------



## Calumets

One in, one out since I last posted my small German collection. The Meistersinger neo just wasn't getting any wrist time, so it's gone and a Stowa Marine 36 Romain replaces it. Those Germans really know how to do functional simplicity...


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## flyingpicasso

Here's my trio--all very different, but all very German. Quite happy with this collection.


----------



## WatchEater666

\


----------



## Orsoni

Got carried away during Covid. The Moto Guzzi edition Junkers ETA2824 started it all and is what led me to Google “German watches”


----------



## unsub073




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## StufflerMike

Just some…..


----------



## Calumets

StufflerMike said:


> Just some…..


A fantastic collection there Mike, as is to be expected. I was wondering two things: how many more? And, do you have one you are particularly fond of out of the bunch shown? I love this in particular:


----------



## StufflerMike

Calumets said:


> A fantastic collection there Mike, as is to be expected. I was wondering two things: how many more? And, do you have one you are particularly fond of out of the bunch shown?…..


How many more ? A lot, most of them Made in Germany, only some Made in Switzerland (Rolex, Formex, Mido) two HMT from India, one G.Gerlach from Poland, one Seagull, totally around 70. 
Out of the buch shown I am particulay fond of the Stowa Antea Zegarki Club. Only 25 pieces were made and one did not make it to Poland though.😉
I am also fond of the FliegerFriday editions (Hanhart, Dekla) which came into life in cooperation with the manufacturers. If you have the opportunity to influence the development of a watch, take part in the whole process, even if it is just partial, this watch takes on a different meaning for you. That‘s why I am currently working on the next FliegerFriday watch. The Stowa Flieger Klassik Handaufzug also carries memories. After my watch collection was stolen in London in 2011, the WatchUSeek mods, Admin and Jörg Schauer gave me the watch as a present. The Kudoke Klassik was bought to commemorate my 65th birthday, most likely my last purchase.…..I think I could tell a story about all of my watches but for today that‘s it.😉


----------



## Calumets

StufflerMike said:


> How many more ? A lot, most of them Made in Germany, only some Made in Switzerland (Rolex, Formex, Mido) two HMT from India, one G.Gerlach from Poland, one Seagull, totally around 70.
> Out of the buch shown I am particulay fond of the Stowa Antea Zegarki Club. Only 25 pieces were made and one did not make it to Poland though.😉
> I am also fond of the FliegerFriday editions (Hanhart, Dekla) which came into life in cooperation with the manufacturers. If you have the opportunity to influence the development of a watch, take part in the whole process, even if it is just partial, this watch takes on a different meaning for you. That‘s why I am currently working on the next FliegerFriday watch. The Stowa Flieger Klassik Handaufzug also carries memories. After my watch collection was stolen in London in 2011, the WatchUSeek mods, Admin and Jörg Schauer gave me the watch as a present. The Kudoke Klassik was bought to commemorate my 65th birthday, most likely my last purchase.…..I think I could tell a story about all of my watches but for today that‘s it.😉


Great to hear some stories (apart from the theft!). I love the red pusher on the Hanhart!


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Mjsusc

They do it right!


----------



## CrownJewels

My fab five...

(L-R back row) = D. Dornblüth & Sohn Regulator, D. Dornblüth & Sohn Weltzeit 99.10 Auf & Ab, Hanhart Pioneer MonoControl, Thomas Ninchritz Grand Seconde 

Front watch = Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42


----------



## robi1138

Finally a group shot:










_(edit) here's the one that I realized too late was missing:








_


----------



## pizza_dog

Just got the Archimede in today.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## DADIWATCH

I have 8















.


----------



## jllphan

CrownJewels said:


> My fab five...
> 
> (L-R back row) = D. Dornblüth & Sohn Regulator, D. Dornblüth & Sohn Weltzeit 99.10 Auf & Ab, Hanhart Pioneer MonoControl, Thomas Ninchritz Grand Seconde
> 
> Front watch = Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42


Fantastic group of watches there! Just need a Lange to complete a pretty comprehensive group of the finest German watches available...if you ask me (which ya didn't, lol).


----------



## zengineer

No group pic...Sinn, Stowa, Dornbluth


----------



## supersilent




----------

